# Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

Hi,

gibt es hier jemand, der vielleicht zu Hause eine Seekarte für den Bereich Hohwachter Bucht ungenutzt liegen hat und sie günstig an den Mann bringen möchte? Muß nicht unbedingt aktuell sein, mir geht es darum, über die Karte vielleicht ein paar interessante Fischecken herauszubekommen, wenn die Seezeichen o.ä. nicht mehr aktuell sind, spielt das also nicht die große Rolle.

Bin aber auch für jeden Tip dankbar, wo man dort in der Gegend gute Ecken zum fischen vom Boot hat, da ich mein Boot erst seit diesem Jahr am Hafen Lippe liegen habe. Kennt dort jemand irgendwelche markanten Untiefen, Unterwasserberge, Kanten oder ähnliches, wo erfahrungsgemäß Fisch zu erwarten ist? Mein "Einsatzgebiet" erstreckt sich ungefähr im Bereich Todendorfer Schießgebiet bis Sehlendorf/Weißenhaus.

Danke im vorraus und Gruß

Matze  #h


----------



## bengt (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

reicht dir erstmal ein screenshot aus der elektr. seekarte???


----------



## steve71 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

Was möchtest Du dort angeltechnisch machen?

Dorsche und Forellen halten sich im Herbst/Winter z.B gern im tieferen Bereich (10- 13m) vor dem Oldenburger Graben auf. Weiterhin lohnt sich auch ein Veruch auf dem Eitzgrund und im tieferen Wasser davor.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

ich hoffe Du brichst jetzt nicht in Gelächter aus bengt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ein screenshot aus einer elektrischen Seekarte hergibt, aber alles ist besser, als wie bisher keine Information. Ich erhoffe mir gar nicht so wahnsinnig exakte Informationen. Habe mein Boot vorher in einem anderen Hafen gehabt, da lag eine Seekarte aus. Dort waren dann z.B. solche Ecken wie Stollergrund u.ä. eingezeichnet, eben markante Plätze mit Chance auf Fisch. In der Hohwachter Ecke sitze ich jetzt ohne genaue Informationen, muß mit dem Echolot suchen (und das ist bei mir sone Sache) und vielleicht gibt es 500 Meter weiter eine gute Stelle, nur ich weiß es eben nicht.

Will auch nichts spektakuläres Fischen, Dorsch, Hering, Platzfisch, Hornis ja und mit Glück vielleicht mal ne Forelle. Daher schon mal vielen Dank für den Tipp Steve, ist doch schon mal ein Anhalt. Kennst Du auch gute Sommerecken. War gestern draußen und so wirklich optimal waren die Fangergebnisse nicht. Pro Stunde ein Dorsch, also wahrlich kein High-light.

Gruß 

Matze


----------



## bengt (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

hi matze,
kein problem, hört sich wilder an, als es ist...:
eine elektronische seekarte ist halt einfach eine seekarte, die du z.b. auf dem pc oder laptop laufen lassen kannst. wenn du nochn gps anschließt, kannst du einiges an navigation damit machen... (was du sonst mit bleistift und zirkel machst)...
und ein screenshot ist einfach ein "foto" vom bildschirm; kannst du mit einer bildbearbeitungssoftware "schießen" und hast dann ein Bild (jpg, gif, bmp usw)...

mein angebot: ich mache dir mal ein bild von der hohwachter bucht und schicke es dir zu, wenn ich heute abend spät am LAN sitze... wenn es geht - was ich allerdings nicht weiß - als anhang einer PN, sonst frag ich dich nochmal nach einer mailadresse,
gruß
bengt


----------



## oh-nemo (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

Moin Matze
VERSUCH´S MAL HÖHE TODENDORFERF FEUER ODER LEUCHTTURM RAUS AUF DIE 10 METER KANTE:
DA GIBT´S ALLES WAS DAS HERZ BEGEHRT:
GRUSS


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

danke oh-nemo, liegt die 10-Meter-Marke dort schon innerhalb, oder außerhalb des Schießgebietes? (denn die ballern die letzte Zeit fast pausenlos, da kommt man da ja nicht rein)

Gruß

Matze


----------



## steve71 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

Moin Matze, 

ich bin im Sommer in der Hohwachter Bucht  selten unterwegs, die Fänge ließen bei mir auch zu wünschen übrig. Wir haben dort gepilkt und meistens kleine Dorsche gefangen. Ein 45 cm Exemplar war schon ein Highlight... Bei Hornhechten kann man ja fast nix falsch machen, die lassen sich prima nebenbei mit Extrarute, Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen fangen wenn die Dorsche beißfaul sind.
Ungefähr geradeaus vom Hafen Lippe wird das Wasser tief. Ich würde es vielleich dort mal probieren.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Dorsch Adi (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

Vielleicht hilft dir das! Ich hätt auch noch mehr ( könnt dir auch mit der Post schicken)! Was suchst du genau??


----------



## Dorsch Adi (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/

Oder schau hier vorbei bei Kiel SW


----------



## Matze2403 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe Adi, aber inzwischen habe ich schon geeignetes Material bekommen, aber trotzdem nochmal Danke

Gruß 

Matze


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

Die Schießzeit sind Mo - Do. 09:00 - 20:00 Uhr, Fr. 09:00 - 16o Uhr und Sa. und So. wird nicht geschossen. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Matze2403 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

stimmt Sylverpasi, habe ich inzwischen auch rausbekommen. Allerdings wird zusätzlich teilweise auch noch Nachtschießen veranstaltet. Ich war aber inzwischen trotzdem draußen und habe mich mit Dorsch besackt (der größte über 11 Pfund), nur Plattfisch habe ich keinen einzigen gezogen, aber darüber hab ich ja schon reichlich im Plattenforum gejammert  .


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seekarte Hohwachter Bucht?*

Vor 2 Wochen war ich mit meinem Bruder und einem Kumpel von Hohenfelde aus los. 48 Dorsche, 1 Kliesche und 1 Wittling. Glückwunsch zu Deinem klasse Fang! Gruss Dennis


----------

